# can i use disinfectant on cage?



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

i am cleaning the rats cage out today and washing everything and was wondering if i can spray the cage with dettol disinfectant spray, it kills or germs and bacteria and stuff?


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Many people have different opinions on this.

I personally use safty cage mate cleaner (1 99 a bottle)

But i would say use dettoll if u must , but dilute it properly rinse rinse and rinse again!

I do this..

For a big clean , i use 2 small squirts of washing up liquid then i scrubb it .. but i rinse it in BOILING water for ages and ages.. then i use quarter sterilising fluid , quarter boiling water and then scrub it again with that. kills germs and gives it a nice smell..

But for spot cleans cage mate and paper towels work best or wet wipes , depends

Jess x


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

its in a spray for like kitchen bathooms and pet areas.

think i might just use fairy up liquid, i just wanted it smelling nice but i guess that will do the job without maybe hurting them

Thanks


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah i know what dettol is i use it often..
Honestly i think they will be fine , as long as u rinse it well..
jess x


----------



## cute-rat (Jun 25, 2008)

i think metho is a better cage cleaner as when dried it is practically completly all gone. Dettol can remain if not washed off properly and then consumed. Its not good caus its TOXIC and venemouse.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

If you clean their cage with a gentle soap and maybe even vinegar you don't have to worry about germs and bacteria. Healthy rats have a good immune systems.
I would be more worried about the harsh chemicals in these anti bacterial cleaners. Society is way to worried about bacteria and germs.
I use the soap from the nature store, rinse it off with plain water and voila, clean cage!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

begoodtoanimals said:


> Healthy rats have a good immune systems.


Actually, they have no immune systems. 
Literally. -_-;


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

If they don't have immune systems, how are they able to survive and conquer the whole world? Our rats are still similar to the wild Norwegian rat.
Without an immune system every rat would die from infections.
Any biologists here on the forum?


----------

